# Kindle 4 no longer detects wi-fi



## Pinkie098 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, I've had my kindle 4 for about a year now. It's connected to wifi in every house, hotel, airport, and cafe I've tried it in. Today I tried to connect and it doesn't detect any of the multiple wireless networks that my phone and computer see. So far I've tried it at my parents house, a Starbucks, and an airport. I've tried turning it on and off, restarting it, turning the airplane mode on and off, selecting view wireless networks over and over, it always just says Available Wi-Fi Networks (0). When I select sync & check for items nothing happens. It doesn't say I need to connect to wireless, just nothing happens. When I go to Shop In Kindle Store and try to search the icon at the top left of the screen spins for awhile, then nothing. It never tells me I need to connect or finds anything. It does say at the bottom of my home screen Please connect wirelessly to download the latest special offers, so it knows it's not connected. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might be time to contact Kindle customer service -- see the sticky thread at the very top of Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting.  You've already tried the things we'd suggest: toggling wifi on and off, performing a restart, etc.  Assuming it's fully charged and you're not seeing ANY networks when you know there's one there -- even if it's locked -- it's possible the wifi receiver has failed.  If you're under warranty, they'll send a replacement.


----------

